# Long Boat Bay Club



## Jim Bryan (Dec 22, 2014)

Added another week. New owners at Long Boat Bay Club on Long Boat Key. 1600 square feet of luxury.


----------



## Dori (Dec 25, 2014)

We stayed there way back in 2000 and absolutely loved it! One day, we watched a manatee swimming in the bay while we were drinking our morning coffee on the balcony! You are right, the units are huge!

Dori


----------



## Jim Bryan (Dec 25, 2014)

Dori, We looked at LBC over 20 years ago and never figured we would be able to be owners. We bought instead at Little Gull Cottages. We are very excited to be able to now come to LBC every year along with LGC. In all my years of Timesharing I have never seen a place as nice as LBC.


----------



## talkamotta (Dec 25, 2014)

Love it there.  Have been an owner for years, bought it on eBay sight unseen. Been there with lot$ of kids and they were happy just to stay there as long as there was plenty of ice cream.  Took my boyfriend, now my huand he always wants to go back.  For me.....all stress leaves me when I enter the unit.


----------



## Jim Bryan (May 24, 2015)

Just got back and will do a review soon. Loved it!!


----------



## silentg (May 24, 2015)

Congratulations, never been, but have heard nothing but good things about Long Boat Key!


----------



## Jim Bryan (May 25, 2015)

*Long Boat Bay Club review*

Spent our first week as owners at Long Boat Bay Club.  We were very pleased with the place. There are three floors with five units each floor for a total of 15 units. Elevator available. All units are 2 bedroom 2 baths. Master Bedroom has a king size sleep number bed. The Master Bath has double sink which is very convenient. Second bedroom had 2 single beds  and plenty of room. Both bedrooms had a TV and plenty of closet space. Second Bath had a huge walk in shower. The end units on each floor have almost total wrap around lanai's, with a private small porch for two. Full size kitchen and washer Dryer for clothes washing. Very big units purpose built as condos, 1600 square feet,plus lanai. Nice pool and deck in rear of building on Crane's Bay, with resident Manatee. Free bikes and free WiFi in units. Plenty of towels and we didn't need to exchange for new ones mid week. The beach is a short walk across street, and Publix Food Store nearby. Plenty of shopping south of LBK at Saint Armand's Circle and many restaurants to choose from.  We always go to The Blue Dolphin Cafe on Long Boat Key for breakfast and Miller's Dutch Restaurant (Amish) on "41" just off Cortez Road. There was no guest meeting or Resident get together and no one called or bothered us in any way. Staff is very friendly. Manager Diane and Asst. Mgr. Char. Grounds were well maintained and very clean. You can tell they take pride in this property. Had a great time and look forward to our next stay!!!


----------



## Gracey (May 25, 2015)

We love it there also!  Actually May or October is our favorite months there.  I picked up the unit sight unseen because of tug reviews and my love for  the gulf side of Florida.  I might do a rental down the road at little gull just to see how that is.


----------



## Jim Bryan (May 26, 2015)

Forgot to mention Tennis Court and all the free beach chairs and umbrellas you need. Will be at Little Gull end of Sep.


----------

